# Hump day blues......



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

just a little bit of clean blues for you guys.....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> just a little bit of clean blues for you guys.....


I like the cleaner sound with less overdrive bro. Nice job!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Well thank ya Gary.... Every now and then I can clean it up... Just an old rocker tho and like it hard and driven most of the time......


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Well thank ya Gary.... Every now and then I can clean it up... Just an old rocker tho and like it hard and driven most of the time......


I'm having a hard time getting my new rig set up for drive/distortion. The Boss BD-2 sucks and this Peavey amp is great for clean, but on the dirty channel I can't get that sound I want.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I recommend the boss metal zone. Check out the vids on it....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I recommend the boss metal zone. Check out the vids on it....


I'm looking for more of a slightly driven sound, like Clapton. Metal I can get.


----------

